

Your Logical Fallacy Is - agilo
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/poster

======
jamesmiller5
I found this rebuttal to be quite a good read as well.
[http://plover.net/~bonds/bdksucks.html](http://plover.net/~bonds/bdksucks.html)

~~~
leggo2m
It's not a rebuttal, it's just pointing out that while it is useful to know
about logical fallacies, simply citing them does not an argument make. Worse,
citing a logical fallacy is often employed by those who are lazy and aren't
genuinely addressing a given argument.

------
nubbee
Contradicting itself, "Genetic: Judging something good or bad on the basis of
where it comes, or from whom it comes".

And just one row down, "The Texas sharpshooter".

------
klinquist
I've got the large poster, framed, hanging up in my townhouse. I get lots of
compliments on it :)

------
primitivesuave
I'm getting one for our conference room, we sure as hell need it.

